# 1 1/2” boring bar used for boring a atv cylinder



## Alcap (Jun 8, 2021)

I wanted to try boring a cylinder knowing that it probably wouldn’t clean up the damage completely . The bore is about 2.650” and 4.5 + long . I had an old axle from a Power King tractor , learned the hard way it was case harden , I broke a tap off in a hole close to the edge . The holder is 4140 I found at the scrape yard . A “ V” was machined at the spindle center line so different size bars could be made to use the same holder . A 3/4” bolt and matching T slot made for the compound .  The bolt was used to get the job done but since a shorter stud was installed


----------



## Alcap (Jun 8, 2021)

You’ll notice the bar has a flat milled on it , that was because the tool holder was only that tall and needed room to drill and tap for the clamping plate


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 8, 2021)

nice work! 
sure looks like it will not be deflecting, like smaller bars would!!!


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 8, 2021)

Cool tool! Did you ultimately get the ATV in question running again?
-Mark


----------



## BWSmith (Jun 8, 2021)

Nice,and very neat photo log. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 8, 2021)

Honda TRX250 barrel????


----------



## Alcap (Jun 23, 2021)

Sorry I missed your question , no Suzuki Quadrunner 250 ,


----------

